# The Schwartz Brewery All Grain Home Brewing Competition



## PostModern (3/4/09)

The Schwartz Brewery and the Macquarie Hotel proudly present The Inaugural Schwartz Brewery Home Brewing Competition.

_Theme: _*Winter Warmers.*

The theme of the competition is to brew a Winter Warmer between 4% and 7% alcohol by volume. The beer can be of any style, recognised or otherwise, that impresses judges’ palates. Each entrant may provide a description of the beer, comprising of no more than 25 words which will be read to the judges and observers by the stewards and may be taken into account in judging the appeal of the beer. Entries should be in glass bottles between 600ml and 1 litre only, please.

Judging will be by a panel of professional brewers chosen by the Head Judge, the Schwartz Brewery's Sam Fss. Feedback on all entries should be top notch. The list of judges will be announced closer to the judging.

*Entries close at 4pm or the last mail received on Friday 5th of June, 2009*

All entrants and members of the public are cordially invited to attend the judging, which will be held in the first floor function room of the Macquarie Hotel on June 6 from 12 Midday, where a selection of Schwartz beers will be available at discounted prices.

Please see the attached document for all details and entry form.

Best of luck,

Rob
Competition Organiser.

View attachment Schwartz_Brewery_Homebrew_Competition_2009.pdf


----------



## Asher (3/4/09)

What a cool comp!
Good luck & I hope its a big hit


----------



## Stuster (3/4/09)

That is a good comp. Nice idea - no style just a type of beer. :super: 

Looking forward to brewing on their system. :lol:


----------



## eric8 (3/4/09)

And what a great idea that you can get your results on the day. A good reason to get another fridgemate for the fermenting fridge from Ross, and then entering his giveaway as well.


----------



## PostModern (3/4/09)

Asher said:


> What a cool comp!
> Good luck & I hope its a big hit



I hope it's a big hit as well. It's good to see another Craft Brewer reaching out to the homebrewing fraternity like this. Forging the bonds between the pros and the keen amateurs.

Get to it brewers. It's a chance to brew your recipe on commercial gear!


----------



## kook (3/4/09)

That does some like a pretty damn cool competition.

Wonder if the judges like sour beers :lol:


----------



## AndrewQLD (3/4/09)

Damn, both of my "Winter warmers" are 8% and 10%  , guess I better send one of my "Normal" beers instead :lol: 

Andrew


----------



## PostModern (3/4/09)

kook said:


> That does some like a pretty damn cool competition.
> 
> Wonder if the judges like sour beers :lol:



This might be one of those rules that can be altered at any time 

The winning recipe may require some tweaking by Schwartz, for reasons of sanitation, ingredient availability, etc...


----------



## jackmc (3/4/09)

I think this will be the first competition I enter, looking forward to it!

Now to choose a beer...

Can I enter more than one?


----------



## katzke (3/4/09)

jackmc said:


> I think this will be the first competition I enter, looking forward to it!
> 
> Now to choose a beer...
> 
> Can I enter more than one?



June is kind of hot over here plus the shipping would kill me.

Who wants a good recipe? No posts for the recipe on here. Just send me a note with a good story or some reason why you want to look at it. In 2 days I will pick someone to get the recipe. If all the stories are good maybe you will all get it. No guarantees on the recipe and it may be one you can not get all the ingredients there. It got good complements (they asked for the recipe) by at least one person in our brew club.

No reward for me unless I get rich and can come for a visit some day then you would owe me a dinner if you win.


----------



## joshuahardie (3/4/09)

PoMo,

I checked the file you sent. I initially opened it with PDF Complete which asked for a password.
Opening it with Adobe Acrobat reader was the way to go, it works that way

Cheers

Josh


----------



## joshuahardie (3/4/09)

jackmc said:


> I think this will be the first competition I enter, looking forward to it!
> 
> Now to choose a beer...
> 
> Can I enter more than one?



There would be no limit on entries.... brew till your heard is content


----------



## PostModern (3/4/09)

joshuahardie said:


> PoMo,
> 
> I checked the file you sent. I initially opened it with PDF Complete which asked for a password.
> Opening it with Adobe Acrobat reader was the way to go, it works that way
> ...



Yeah, the attachment is fine if you don't go trying to edit it.


----------



## Muggus (3/4/09)

Great idea for a comp.
I've been meaning to brew my first AG Bock, and this seems as good as an excuse as any!


----------



## Pumpy (3/4/09)

Well done Po Mo its even in the Competition Calender .

That Comp calender was a good idea 


Pumpy


----------



## Doc (3/4/09)

Pumpy said:


> Well done Po Mo its even in the Competition Calender .
> 
> That Comp calender was a good idea




Yes it was, and an even better one to make it happen


----------



## PostModern (3/4/09)

Pumpy said:


> Well done Po Mo its even in the Competition Calender .
> 
> That Comp calender was a good idea
> 
> Pumpy






Doc said:


> Yes it was, and an even better one to make it happen



Yeah, we're all pretty good 

EDIT, just a BUMP for the evening peanut gallery.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (3/4/09)

PostModern said:


> Yeah, we're all pretty good
> 
> EDIT, just a BUMP for the evening peanut gallery.


Yeah peanuts still here.Got to see this one go, I pity the judges with all those high octane brews.Kook sour beer is not a winter warmer, it some thing to be avoided.  
GB


----------



## winkle (3/4/09)

Whatdoyoureckon Bindi, chuck in a few saison stouts?? B) .


----------



## Trough Lolly (3/4/09)

Hmmm, I can feel a dunkel coming on!!

Cheers,
TL


----------



## Peter Wadey (4/4/09)

Trough Lolly said:


> Hmmm, I can feel a dunkel coming on!!
> 
> Cheers,
> TL




I'm thinking a Dunkel BOCK would be more warming !!!

Pete
Bother! How can I be thinking lager with so many ales to make & so little time to make them?????


----------



## Pumpy (4/4/09)

Pumpy said:


> Well done Po Mo its even in the Competition Calender .
> 
> That Comp calender was a good idea
> 
> ...






Doc said:


> Yes it was, and an even better one to make it happen






PostModern said:


> Yeah, we're all pretty good
> 
> EDIT, just a BUMP for the evening peanut gallery.




'Team work' thanks guys .

Pumpy


----------



## Thirsty Boy (4/4/09)

Nice idea for a comp - I have a few I might enter

A nice old ale / Barleywine thats been gathering age for a year or two
A Munich Dunkel that is next on my schedule

and (the one I really want to enter) an experimental beer I have hit upon in the last few days - I like it, but it'll be a love/hate thing for any tasters.

Sounds like a good excuse to truck up to Sydney for a weekend and celebrate (or maybe miserate) the completion of study for the year. Exam on the 2nd.


----------



## neonmeate (5/4/09)

i got a nice oud bruin that should fit the bill


----------



## Josh (5/4/09)

Coming up with a spiced black beer for this comp. Great idea!


----------



## petesbrew (6/4/09)

Oh man, this gives me the drive to get my next AG cranking!
Now, what to brew what to brew... :unsure: 

Spewing the limit's 7%... my saison was just under 8%!


----------



## captaincleanoff (6/4/09)

i wish this closed a bit later!

I want to do one of me recipes, but cant until the about the 20th. Doesn't leave enough time for a ferment, condition and then carb in the bottle!!


----------



## katzke (7/4/09)

Not disappointed but kind of surprised no one took me up on the recipe offer.

I guess I will keep it for a comp I can enter. It may have not been transferable to your available ingredients anyway. It definitely was a winter warmer more suited to drinking while watching it snow. Close you come to that is when the bush fires are going and ash is falling but then it is hot as Hades so I guess not the same thing.

Kind of like we all wonder what kind of songs you all sing at Christmas time. Frosty The Snow Man and Chestnuts Roasting on an Open Fire as well as all the other wintry songs just dont seem to fit your Christmas Summer weather.


----------



## petesbrew (7/4/09)

katzke said:


> Not disappointed but kind of surprised no one took me up on the recipe offer.
> 
> I guess I will keep it for a comp I can enter. It may have not been transferable to your available ingredients anyway. It definitely was a winter warmer more suited to drinking while watching it snow. Close you come to that is when the bush fires are going and ash is falling but then it is hot as Hades so I guess not the same thing.
> 
> Kind of like we all wonder what kind of songs you all sing at Christmas time. Frosty The Snow Man and Chestnuts Roasting on an Open Fire as well as all the other wintry songs just dont seem to fit your Christmas Summer weather.


We do have a version of Jingle Bells, starting something like "riding through the bush, in a rusty holden ute".


----------



## PostModern (4/5/09)

Just a bump to remind everyone that less than 4 weeks until this comp's close is left.

There will also be a change to the judging. Hope to confirm the whole judging panel (and give reasons for the change) later this week.

All else remains as per the original post, tho.


----------



## joshuahardie (6/5/09)

PoMo

In the original PDF, I could not see how many bottles we had to provide for each entry.

Do you want 1x750ml bottle, or do you require doubles?

Cheers
Josh


----------



## mikem108 (6/5/09)

Got my American Brown fermenting away for this comp, doing a "lite" version of a Dark Belgian Ale next week hopefully it will be ready in time


----------



## PostModern (6/5/09)

joshuahardie said:


> PoMo
> 
> In the original PDF, I could not see how many bottles we had to provide for each entry.
> 
> ...



Just the one, Josh. There won't be a BOS round, as there are no styles  

EDIT: but if you want to send in more than one bottle, I'm sure the stewards won't complain!


----------



## PostModern (8/5/09)

Hello Brewers!

I am announcing something with mixed emotions. Sad to say that Sam is moving on to a new brewery in Melbourne, so she will no longer be on the judging panel for this comp. I am very happy for Sam, as I am sure she will find new challenges at her new place (I'll let Sam announce her new job in its own thread) and show you Melbournians what you have been missing out on from her great brewing at the Schwartz Brewery.

The good news is that the judging panel has been announced!!!

Andrew Moore is stepping up to head the brewery at Schwartz, and therefore takes Sam's place on the judging panel.

The judging panel members are:

*Andrew Moore *(Schwartz Brewery)
*Richard Adamson *(Barons Brewing)
*Damon Nott *(Lord Nelson Brewery)

And there will be a 4th **Mystery Judge** who will be announced on the day.

And remember folks, live judging in the upstairs function room at the Macquarie Hotel on the 6th of June from 12 Midday, with a selection of Schwartz beers at Happy Hour prices and great food available from 11:30am at Alice's Thai and Continental Restaurant right next to the judging room. Come and watch the judging, see the judges taste, have a chat with the judges between rounds, taste the medal winning Schwartz beers at discount prices, and best of all, take the chance to celebrate instantly if you win the grand prize or a runners-up certificate.

Get those entries in! Only 4 weeks to go!


----------



## petesbrew (11/5/09)

Bottling my winning entry  this week.
Congrats to Sam, and all the best at the new brewery.


----------



## BOG (23/5/09)

QUOTE (Pumpy @ Apr 3 2009, 06:43 AM) 
Well done Po Mo its even in the Competition Calender .

That Comp calender was a good idea 


Pumpy 




QUOTE (Doc @ Apr 3 2009, 06:50 AM) 
Yes it was, and an even better one to make it happen 




QUOTE (PostModern @ Apr 3 2009, 08:52 AM) 
Yeah, we're all pretty good 

EDIT, just a BUMP for the evening peanut gallery.



'Team work' thanks guys .

Pumpy 


--------------------


Actually, from memory it was my idea. See the origional post from Pumpy with my suggestion.

sorry, just correcting the revisionists....


BOG


----------



## Peter Wadey (25/5/09)

PostModern said:


> Get those entries in! Only 4 weeks to go!



Bump.
Just under 2 weeks to go.
Dropped mine in early yesterday.
Looking fwd to a few beers & a chat at the function.

Pete


----------



## petesbrew (2/6/09)

Dropped my entries in today. Was hard not to have a beer on the way out, but I need some AFD's
Good luck to all!


----------



## Renegade (2/6/09)

:icon_offtopic: Does the Mac have a new brewer? I might pop in there for a while Friday night on my way out so I want to make sure they're still producing a good drop (I wouldnt bother going there just to drink megaswill)


----------



## Thirsty Boy (2/6/09)

Hey PoMo - Sam has moved on... no one will ever know. Can I enter now????

Only kidding, nothing to enter even if I could


----------



## kabooby (3/6/09)

I am goimg to try and get there on Saturday. Who else is going along?

Kabooby


----------



## Barry (3/6/09)

I hope to be there if can get over a cold (I am becoming rasher each day).


----------



## petesbrew (4/6/09)

Will judging notes be provided?

edit: if not, can the stewards please tell me by what degree the judges noses screwed up over my entries! :icon_vomit:


----------



## Doc (4/6/09)

Renegade said:


> :icon_offtopic: Does the Mac have a new brewer?



Sam has moved on. Drew who was the assist brewer is now the head brewer at the Macca. 

Beers,
Doc


----------



## PostModern (4/6/09)

Renegade said:


> :icon_offtopic: Does the Mac have a new brewer? I might pop in there for a while Friday night on my way out so I want to make sure they're still producing a good drop (I wouldnt bother going there just to drink megaswill)



Yes. Andrew Moore, who has worked there for some time, and is the genius behind the Diggers Salute, is now running the brewery:



PostModern said:


> Andrew Moore is stepping up to head the brewery at Schwartz, and therefore takes Sam's place on the judging panel.




Just bumping the thread along to remind anyone who has a bottle or two that entries are open until tomorrow.

Also, if you're in town on Sat, start with a beer at the Macquarie! $3 schooners of Schwartz beers in the judging room, if I heard Andrew correctly. 

Also, there will be some credits on the video game in the brewery bar after the judging. And I'll take on anyone brave enough to try their luck at a game of pool 

I'm really looking forward to this Saturday, especially the 25 worders describing the beers. Should be a fun comp!

Barry, hope you're feeling better soon!


----------



## PostModern (4/6/09)

petesbrew said:


> Will judging notes be provided?
> 
> edit: if not, can the stewards please tell me by what degree the judges noses screwed up over my entries! :icon_vomit:



Yes, judging sheets and scores will be provided to all entrants. If you're there on the day, you'll get them on the spot. Instant feedback!


----------



## petesbrew (4/6/09)

PostModern said:


> Yes, judging sheets and scores will be provided to all entrants. If you're there on the day, you'll get them on the spot. Instant feedback!


Sorry mate, can't make it on the day. I should be there tomorrow for a liquid lunch though.


----------



## kabooby (4/6/09)

looks like there is 3 of us going  

kabooby


----------



## Doc (4/6/09)

kabooby said:


> looks like there is 3 of us going



I'll be there. Looking forward to it.

Doc


----------



## PostModern (4/6/09)

kabooby said:


> looks like there is 3 of us going
> 
> kabooby



You boys had better empty a keg each!


----------



## joshuahardie (4/6/09)

Ill be there to see what is going on

damn cityrail, not running a single train between Newcastle and Central over the long weekend

looks like ill be driving at this stage....
not happy Jan.


----------



## PostModern (4/6/09)

joshuahardie said:


> Ill be there to see what is going on
> 
> damn cityrail, not running a single train between Newcastle and Central over the long weekend
> 
> ...



Replacement buses will be operating.
http://www.cityrail.info/trackwork/trackwo...W_EVENT_ID=6826


----------



## joshuahardie (4/6/09)

I know.... something I will have to consider.

working for a bus company, it could be a bit hit and miss getting one, and getting there on time

Driving might be the more reliable option..
Ill think about it though.


----------



## Doc (4/6/09)

Is driving to Ettalong and jumping on the ferry to Palm Beach then an Express Bus an option ?
Ferry details.

Doc


----------



## joshuahardie (4/6/09)

yep that is also an option that i can look into.

thanks


----------



## kabooby (5/6/09)

PostModern said:


> You boys had better empty a keg each!



A 50l keg is about 120 Schooners. At $3 each I think I might need to go to the ATM

Kabooby :icon_cheers:


----------



## Josh (5/6/09)

The one weekend I was hoping for a washout and there's not a cloud in the sky. Looks like I won't be attending.


----------



## mikem108 (5/6/09)

Just sent my entry by courier attention Andrew Moore, I hope it gets to the right part of the pub :icon_cheers:


----------



## PostModern (5/6/09)

kabooby said:


> A 50l keg is about 120 Schooners. At $3 each I think I might need to go to the ATM
> 
> Kabooby :icon_cheers:



That's the spirit  (No, I don't have an RSA certificate)


----------



## Pumpy (5/6/09)

kabooby said:


> looks like there is 3 of us going
> 
> kabooby



I am hoping to come 

Pumpy


----------



## PostModern (5/6/09)

For those coming to the judging, I have late breaking news that a secret stash (the last keg???) of Barons Hopmother has been unearthed by Richard and will be on tap in the judging room alongside three Schwartz beers.


----------



## KingPython (5/6/09)

I'll try and make it.


----------



## Peter Wadey (5/6/09)

PostModern said:


> For those coming to the judging, I have late breaking news that a secret stash (the last keg???) of Barons Hopmother has been unearthed by Richard and will be on tap in the judging room alongside three Schwartz beers.



What a brilliant time to have a head cold. 
See you there,
Wadey


----------



## PostModern (5/6/09)

Entries have now officially closed (but if your beer is in transit by courier or whatever, it will still be accepted, we might even let you enter before 12 tomorrow if you're excuse is good enough ). I hear from the brewery that there are a large number of beers entered. I'll announce the exact number tomorrow, once we've counted and collated them all. 

I'd like to thank all the entrants for your support of the comp. We received more beers than we anticipated, so it's a good thing we have 4 seasoned livers on the judging bench!

Results will be announced tomorrow afternoon at the judging. I'll be thanking the judges and stewards afterwards :icon_cheers: so the winner and runners up will be posted here Sunday morning, at best 

Cheers,

Rob
Comp Organiser.


----------



## Doc (5/6/09)

Wooohoooo. 
Looking forward to it.
Bring on Saturday morning.
My liver is primed and ready for some stewarding action. 

See you tomorrow Pumpy. Come on you know you want to 

DR


----------



## Stuster (5/6/09)

Doc said:


> Wooohoooo.
> Looking forward to it.
> Bring on Saturday morning.
> My liver is primed and ready for some stewarding action.



Exactly. I'm training for the stewarding by pouring myself a few beers tonight. :icon_drunk: 

And come along Pumpy. What have you got to do that could be better than the Macquarie comp?


----------



## Josh (5/6/09)

Just got the sms, soccer washed out. Gotta love Bankstown Council.

I'll be there.


----------



## /// (5/6/09)

46 entries and a keg of Hop Mother (which i freakin brewed with Rich)

I hope, a) youse stewards are good at massages and B) able to ro-sham-bo me at the bar c) like a cuddle. I am a tough opponent!

Scotty


----------



## kabooby (5/6/09)

Sounds like a great day in the making.

See everyone tomorrow and thanks to the Mac for putting this on.

Kabooby :icon_cheers:


----------



## Doc (5/6/09)

Looking forward to tomorrow.
Was at the Macca for lunch today and a few refreshing ales.
Will be a top day tomorrow. 
I hope all entrants got creative with their beer names and descriptions. I know I did 

See you all tomorrow.

Doc


----------



## /// (5/6/09)

Hey Doc, I hear you put in 5 entries ... any hints??  

Scotty


----------



## Doc (5/6/09)

/// said:


> Hey Doc, I hear you put in 5 entries ... any hints??



Yep, memorise Urban Dictionary and get your dictionary out if you aren't overtly articulate 

Doc


----------



## jayse (5/6/09)

Have a good one guys, bit jealous here. Make sure you get some photos but proberly not photos of people cuddling scotty :unsure: unless there the winner I guess. :icon_cheers:


----------



## PostModern (5/6/09)

jayse said:


> Have a good one guys, bit jealous here. Make sure you get some photos but proberly not photos of people cuddling scotty :unsure: unless there the winner I guess. :icon_cheers:



I'll have my SLR there. Will be taking as many pics as I can squeeze in between MC'ing. Never seen a live judging with members of the public present before, so running one will be... interesting. Hence the 25 word element of the entries. Something to keep the punters busy while the judges do all their "hard work".

Just to keep things interesting, here's Scotty giving Barry's nipple a tweak at the IBU's last Real Ale Fest


----------



## chappo1970 (6/6/09)

Keep the photo's coming!


----------



## petesbrew (6/6/09)

Waiting waiting waiting for the results!


----------



## Stuster (6/6/09)

Sorry to say that you didn't win, Pete. Can't really remember your score but I think you done good. :icon_cheers: 

But big congrats to our very own Doc for winning the comp.  :beer: :super:


----------



## petesbrew (6/6/09)

Stuster said:


> Sorry to say that you didn't win, Pete. Can't really remember your score but I think you done good. :icon_cheers:
> 
> But big congrats to our very own Doc for winning the comp.  :beer: :super:


Actually got his text 30min ago, but thought I'd let those involved break the news.
Many congrats to Doc, he deserves it!
Had a taste of the winning entry the other night, and it will go down well with everyone!!!!


----------



## Muggus (6/6/09)

Grrr. Still kicking myself for not entering...bit too slow!
But good to hear about the enthusiasm of the entrants.



Ps...trust Doc to win something!


----------



## /// (6/6/09)

What a great day.

Tops go to Rob and Andrew for the idea and the effort. Most excellent beers, most excellent company, most excellent result.

But, as one who has been around such traps, I have to say a great thanks to DOC and Stuart for their organizational skills. Made me feel rather redundant (again ... 3rd time in 24 months.... dang). Both managed the beers and the serving with aplomb. I thought i knew organization in a comp until I saw these guys in the engine room. First the Macca, next the Aussie Hotel Awards, then the world. We are going Pro Comp, in a Bass Fishing, Memphis BBQ sort of way!

Scotty


----------



## /// (6/6/09)

PostModern said:


> Just to keep things interesting, here's Scotty giving Barry's nipple a tweak at the IBU's last Real Ale Fest



At least I am not giving the old fella a tweak ... ey Gideon?


----------



## Doc (6/6/09)

A team effort all round.
Great organisation, great people, awesome vibe.
First time I've ever seen a beer comp also be a spectator sport. Although I wouldn't have picked poker being a spectator sport 5 yrs ago.
Love the format of not judging to style, but on the beers individual merits, plus having a Beer Name and 25 word description. Some funny stuff from the entries too 

And of course I'm absolutely stoked.

Beers,
Doc

PS: Pete W. I hope you got home and are still in one piece


----------



## petesbrew (6/6/09)

I'm now waiting to see how low on the list my Village Idiot came in!


----------



## Ross (6/6/09)

Congrats Doc :icon_chickcheers: 

What was the beer & descriptor...you care to share?


cheers Ross


----------



## Doc (6/6/09)

Ross said:


> Congrats Doc :icon_chickcheers:
> 
> What was the beer & descriptor...you care to share?



Thanks guys.



> Hazelnut Chocolate Porter 5.6%
> *"Secret Squirrel"*
> The "Secret Squirrel" inadvertently hid his nuts in the brewery benefiting us with a harmonious hibernation worthy more-ish rich nutty winter warmer.



Doc


----------



## AndrewQLD (7/6/09)

Congratulations Doc, sounds like a great beer, should generate some real interest from the customers.

Andrew


----------



## Pumpy (7/6/09)

Great venue above the Maquarie Hotel 

Thanks for the stewards who done all the hard work Doc, Pomo, Stu and Scotty and anyone I missed out .

Thanks to the four esteemed judges who must have been going about 5-6 hours ,they looked tired out at the end of the day .

It was my first entry ever to any comp and had to work out how to get the beer into the bottle and work the capping machine , it was a great experience ,as I was able to watch the judges fall about in fits of laughter ,then reach for the slops jug, to spew into when they tasted mine .

It is always good to meet up with old friends and make new ones .

Excellent work Doc for a great achievement and a creative description .

Pumpy


----------



## kabooby (7/6/09)

Thanks to the judges, stewards, organizers and everyone involved in the day.

Had a great time.

Congrats to Doc on the winning beer. Look forward to trying it in the future.

Kabooby :icon_cheers:


----------



## PostModern (7/6/09)

That was a good day and some excellent beers were entered. I spoke to the judges after the event, and they were all very impressed with the standard of entries. Hats off to Doc and Stuster for their stewarding work. As Scotty said, they handled the stewarding table like absolute pros. Most efficient stewarding I've ever seen. Scotty and I could do nothing but stay out of their way and try to keep their thirsts quenched.

Anyway, to make it official, here are the top three beers:

First place: Darren Robinson (Hills Brewers, NSW), "Secret Squirrel" Chocolate/Hazelnut porter. 43.5 points.

First and second runners up:

Peter Wadey (ESB, NSW) for his Brown Porter
and 
Greg Lee (AMB, SA) for his "All India" IPA.

Both runners up scored an average of 39.2 points.

Congratulations to all the place getters. They were all excellent beers to stand out in such a strong field of 46 entries.

Somehow, all of the score sheets safely found their way home with me and I'll be posting them out over the next week or so. 

I'd like to thank the Schwartz Brewery and the Macquarie Hotel for sponsoring and hosting this event. The facilities were top notch, the professionalism, co-operation and enthusiasm of the Macquarie Hotel staff was brilliant.

It's great to see the craft brewing and home brewing communities forging bonds. It can only do good things for both communities. Thanks Andrew for taking the reins on this event. I'm sure you'll enjoy brewing Doc's beer, which I'll look forward to trying when it goes on tap.

Photos from the judging following soon.


----------



## petesbrew (7/6/09)

Congrats Doc, Pete & Greg, and good onya Pomo & Andrew and all those involved in the comp


----------



## Barry (8/6/09)

It was just a great day. Maybe next year it could be called Master Brewer and people have to bring their beer to the judges and be told the evaluations  .
Congrats to Doc, a wonderful ale and to Peter (better bring the brown porter to the next meeting).
A big thanks to the organisers and judges for their time and effort.


----------



## Pumpy (8/6/09)

I wonder if it was real hazelnuts or hazelnut essence Doc used in his Chocolate/Hazelnut porter recipe .

what a great combination .

Pumpy


----------



## Doc (8/6/09)

Pumpy said:


> I wonder if it was real hazelnuts or hazelnut essence Doc used in his Chocolate/Hazelnut porter recipe .
> 
> what a great combination .
> 
> Pumpy



It was real 100% cocoa (and quite a lot) and hazelnut extract. 
I can still taste it 

Sorry I didn't get to say gidday. Only break was a quick one to throw down some lunch then back into it. Tried to keep things slick on the backend so that we weren't their until midnight. Great teamwork with the organisers (Andrew, Rob, Scotty), Stu, Josh and Barry on the entries and of course Mick, Damon, Richard and Drew on the judging.
I know I was completely shattered at the end of the day even after the euphoria of winning. Still hasn't sunk in yet.

Doc


----------



## PostModern (8/6/09)

The entries. All 46 of them, as the stewards sorted them into flights.




The judging panel, on the first entry.
Left to right we have Michael Oberdieck (Lion Nathan), Richard Adamson (Barons Brewery), Damon Nott (The Lord Nelson), Andrew Moore (Schwartz Brewery).




Richard getting some aroma.


----------



## PostModern (8/6/09)

I think I'd better sort out the image resizing before I upload too many more. These weigh in quite light at 500k or so, but they're still huge. Just a couple more, will set up a workflow and get as many as I can online tomorrow.




Here's some friendly faces in the crowd.




An entry waiting at the stewards' station.


----------



## PostModern (8/6/09)

One more:




Our Winner, Doc, celebrating with judges Damon and Andrew.


----------



## Pumpy (8/6/09)

Doc said:


> It was real 100% cocoa (and quite a lot) and hazelnut extract.
> I can still taste it
> 
> Sorry I didn't get to say gidday. Only break was a quick one to throw down some lunch then back into it. Tried to keep things slick on the backend so that we weren't their until midnight. Great teamwork with the organisers (Andrew, Rob, Scotty), Stu, Josh and Barry on the entries and of course Mick, Damon, Richard and Drew on the judging.
> ...



No worries we could see you had your hands full, it seemed strange watching the judges tasting most of them were 'poker faced' but I think it was the one judge Richard ,who was very animated with his facial expressions and gave away a bit of an indication how he felt about the beer .

I seem to remember the judges tasting the Secret Squirrel and Petes Brown porter they all nodded in appreciation of special brews .

Pumpy


----------



## Josh (8/6/09)

Thanks to everyone involved. It was great to see the instant feedback with the judges facial expressions and dumping of unwanted beers or finishing off the tasting glasses on the good ones.

It was a great day out, the girlfriend had a good time too.


----------



## kevin_smevin (8/6/09)

Any idea when we can see the full list of results and scores??


----------



## PostModern (8/6/09)

yum yum yum said:


> Any idea when we can see the full list of results and scores??



We will not be publishing the full list. Score sheets will be returned to entrants, who can feel free to publish their scores if they like.


----------



## Pumpy (8/6/09)

PostModern said:


> We will not be publishing the full list. Score sheets will be returned to entrants, who can feel free to publish their scores if they like.



Thats Ok PoMo I dont mind a bit of Public Pilliary .

I have had nightmares due to the goery death cartoon re running in the background all afternoon .

Pumpy


----------



## PostModern (9/6/09)

OK, more images from the day (sorry if there are repeats, I've scaled everything down < 100k).

More faces from the spectators:








The engine room:


----------



## PostModern (9/6/09)

Andrew Moore, concentrating on his comments:



Schwartz's fine range of beers:



An entry waiting for judging:



Doc and Drew after the judging:


----------



## PostModern (9/6/09)

Josh demands a recount:



Steward Stuster with Baron Richard :



Victory!



Yours truly, quite exhausted:



Obligatory Scotty hugging someone shot (in this case Barry, again! Rumours will start on less than this!):



The survivors having a well earned beer afterwards:



If anyone saw me taking other shots, or if you're in a shot and want the full-detail image emailed, let me know (PM or email).

Cheers. What a great day. Certificates and score sheets will be mailed out some time this week.

Thanks to all the judges, stewards and observers for your support. May there be many more!


----------



## Peter Wadey (9/6/09)

PostModern said:


> That was a good day and some excellent beers were entered. I spoke to the judges after the event, and they were all very impressed with the standard of entries. Hats off to Doc and Stuster for their stewarding work. As Scotty said, they handled the stewarding table like absolute pros. Most efficient stewarding I've ever seen. Scotty and I could do nothing but stay out of their way and try to keep their thirsts quenched.
> 
> Anyway, to make it official, here are the top three beers:
> 
> ...



Here, here, and thanks to you to, PoMo.

Rgds,
Peter


----------



## Stuster (9/6/09)

Peter, great beer of yours (and good heckling as well  h34r: ). Any chance of the recipe for that one?


----------



## joshuahardie (9/6/09)

Many thanks to the organisers, and the judges.

I had fun entering, had a great time seeing how a comp runs and enjoyed helping where I could.

It was a very slick event.

I am looking forward to my scores and feedback

Cheers
Josh


----------



## Greg Lee (10/6/09)

Congrats Doc, a well deserved win with a score like that! Have fun with the grand prize, I'm very jealous...

And congrats to Peter, hope you dont mind sharing second place (equal second is definately better than 3rd place in my book)

Big thanks to the organisers, looked like a great day, would have loved to have been there but it would have been a bit of a drive!

Just a suggestion - maybe the top 10 could be posted rather than all of the results - surely that wouldnt upset anyone - would love to see some of the other beer names...

Cheers,
Greg


----------



## joshuahardie (10/6/09)

Grego from SA said:


> Just a suggestion - maybe the top 10 could be posted rather than all of the results - surely that wouldnt upset anyone - would love to see some of the other beer names...



Id be keen to know the top 10. see how close the good ones got to glory, and how far the bad ones I entered need to improve. :icon_cheers:


----------



## petesbrew (10/6/09)

joshuahardie said:


> Id be keen to know the top 10. see how close the good ones got to glory, and how far the bad ones I entered need to improve. :icon_cheers:


Happy enough to enter my scores... I'm sure one of my entries is near the bottom!


----------



## joshuahardie (10/6/09)

I have a funny feeling one of mine may of taken out last place.
I am sure I saw my Irish Red gather a massive 16.9 average.

maybe it is like a Melbourne cup sweep and I get a booby prize for 46th place!

I am not afraid to publicly embarrass myself. lol


----------



## petesbrew (10/6/09)

joshuahardie said:


> I have a funny feeling one of mine may of taken out last place.
> I am sure I saw my Irish Red gather a massive 16.9 average.
> 
> maybe it is like a Melbourne cup sweep and I get a booby prize for 46th place!
> ...


Yeah, once you get judging notes back for a toucan that read "INFECTED" from all three judges, you know you've hit rock bottom.
If these comments are funny enough, if the judges don't mind, I'll post them for the amusement of others.


----------



## Stuster (10/6/09)

So the race for last is well and truly on, boys.

Wow, a new aspect of comps. Last place frenzy.


----------



## petesbrew (10/6/09)

I think a Wooden Spoon award would go down great!


----------



## drsmurto (10/6/09)

petesbrew said:


> I think a Wooden Spoon award would go down great!



Wooden spoon = mash paddle :lol:


----------



## kabooby (10/6/09)

Maybe last place could clean out the mash tun on the brewday

Kabooby h34r:


----------



## taj (10/6/09)

Congrats Doc!!! and well done to the brewers that closely followed. :beer: 

I'm stoked at the number of entries! When Rod and I first came up with the idea (over a few too many beers at the local) we didn't know if we'd get 10 or 100 entries nor did we know how you'd take the comp forum (not having a style and all) but from all reports, it turned out to be a great Comp!!! And even though i wasn't there on the day, I was all there in spirit and was spewin I wasn't able to taste the fruits of everyones hard labour... :icon_drunk: 

Personally, I'd like to say a big thanks to Rob for his energy and commitment to the comp and to Andrew who was thrown in the deep end and from what I hear swam quiet well, well done guys! A big sloppy to Damon, Rich and Micheal who from the first phone call, were all on board and rearing to go!!! Cheers to the boys who helped with all the stewarding (scotty I hear you were a real asset on the day???  ) and I hope that the comp becomes a annual thing.

Cheers and Beers and don't forget too look me up when your down in Mexico next.

Sam :icon_cheers: 
[email protected]


----------



## /// (10/6/09)

taj said:


> stewarding (scotty I hear you were a real asset on the day???  )



I just traveled down the tracks those laid before me .... praise again to the Brain Trusts (ROB/Sam/Andrew) and the Do-ers (Stewards and Judges et al)

Scotty


----------



## PostModern (15/6/09)

To those awaiting score sheets, my apologies. They are all bundled up in some large envelopes waiting for me to sort and post. Work is killer at the moment, and home time with the family is precious. I vow to get them all in envelopes this weekend and posted 22/6. Your patience and understanding is appreciated.


----------



## petesbrew (16/6/09)

PostModern said:


> To those awaiting score sheets, my apologies. They are all bundled up in some large envelopes waiting for me to sort and post. Work is killer at the moment, and home time with the family is precious. I vow to get them all in envelopes this weekend and posted 22/6. Your patience and understanding is appreciated.


No worries, I'll stop hassling the postie now!


----------



## Peter Wadey (28/6/09)

PostModern said:


> To those awaiting score sheets, my apologies. They are all bundled up in some large envelopes waiting for me to sort and post. Work is killer at the moment, and home time with the family is precious. I vow to get them all in envelopes this weekend and posted 22/6. Your patience and understanding is appreciated.



How about this week Rob?

Peter
One of your competition's place-getters


----------



## Pumpy (28/6/09)

PostModern said:


> To those awaiting score sheets, my apologies. They are all bundled up in some large envelopes waiting for me to sort and post. Work is killer at the moment, and home time with the family is precious. I vow to get them all in envelopes this weekend and posted 22/6. Your patience and understanding is appreciated.




Yay, I been rushing out to the letter box all week when I get home from work :blink: 

Perhaps the Postie dropped it  

pumpy


----------



## mike77 (28/6/09)

I have to agree with pumpy I've been keeping a close eye on the letter box.I know I didn't win but it would be nice to know where you stand.
Cheers mike


----------



## PostModern (29/6/09)

Sorry folks, broke my vow. Good thing I'm not a Catholic priest!

Scotty has volunteered a hand to get the scoresheets stuffed into envelopes one evening this week. Apologies for the procrastination.


----------



## /// (29/6/09)

Word of caution, consumption of Dubbel will be had whilst stuffing is going on ... hope we get it right...


----------



## Josh (30/6/09)

Just another benefit of turning up on the judging day.


----------



## Pumpy (6/7/09)

YYaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaY my results have come 



I have waited so long for these ,I am so happy , I just wanted to see what those judges who worked so hard to scribble all arvo .

now what have I got here then .

Another Optus Telephone bill 

Pumpy  ( I am so unhappy now)


----------



## petesbrew (7/7/09)

Come on Rob, this dry july is making me more edgy & impatient! B)


----------



## sm0902 (10/7/09)

Aaahhh ... still no results in the mail. 

Anyone who entered this comp received their results yet???


----------



## Pumpy (10/7/09)

sm0902 said:


> Aaahhh ... still no results in the mail.
> 
> Anyone who entered this comp received their results yet???



Po Mo has reliquished all responsibility to /// so what hope have we .

Nobody dare say shit 

What a load of Bollocks ,

What a waste of time 

What a load of wankers .

Who cares a shit!!!!

Disgruntled Pumpy


----------



## /// (10/7/09)

Pumpy said:


> Po Mo has reliquished all responsibility to /// so what hope have we .
> 
> Nobody dare say shit
> 
> ...



Sorry Pumpy, I have had my time wasted by some folks unwilling to pay a large bill, but envelopes are stuffed and posted tomorrow.. My turn of events were unexpected, but I dont think the above evaluation is fair. I care, so do the organisers, unfortunately life (and bad business) gets in the way.

Scotty


----------



## petesbrew (13/7/09)

/// said:


> Sorry Pumpy, I have had my time wasted by some folks unwilling to pay a large bill, but envelopes are stuffed and posted tomorrow.. My turn of events were unexpected, but I dont think the above evaluation is fair. I care, so do the organisers, unfortunately life (and bad business) gets in the way.
> 
> Scotty


Been hanging to check the mail EVERY arvo, so thanks for the update on it all, Scotty.
looking forward to the sledging.


----------



## petesbrew (16/7/09)

Anyone got theirs yet? I hate this waiting!


----------



## Peter Wadey (16/7/09)

petesbrew said:


> Anyone got theirs yet? I hate this waiting!



Sure as I say no, and hit 'Add Reply', I'll get a call from home saying something to the contrary.

Hmmmmmmm............. 

NO !


----------



## Gulpa (16/7/09)

This wait kind of ruins the whole excitement of entering a comp. 

Cheers
Andrew.


----------



## PostModern (16/7/09)

Apologies everyone for the delay. The score sheets are now in the post.

Real life, late nights at work for a major project wrap up, got in the way. No real excuse for what amounts to just a little work, just getting anything beer related done fell low on the list of priorities when arriving home after 8pm and heading off before 7am every day. 

Again, my sincerest apologies to all entrants. Hope the judges gave you good feedback, although I noticed towards the end of the judging, they were all looking a little palate-fatigued.


----------



## Peter Wadey (17/7/09)

PostModern said:


> Apologies everyone for the delay. The score sheets are now in the post.
> 
> Real life, late nights at work for a major project wrap up, got in the way. No real excuse for what amounts to just a little work, just getting anything beer related done fell low on the list of priorities when arriving home after 8pm and heading off before 7am every day.
> 
> Again, my sincerest apologies to all entrants. Hope the judges gave you good feedback, although I noticed towards the end of the judging, they were all looking a little palate-fatigued.



Hi PoMo,
Slight hiccup.
Just received score sheets, but no certificate.

Pete


----------



## PostModern (17/7/09)

Peter Wadey said:


> Hi PoMo,
> Slight hiccup.
> Just received score sheets, but no certificate.
> 
> Pete



Haven't had access to the laminator for a while. Will send on in a separate mailout once I'm back in the right office.


----------



## Peter Wadey (17/7/09)

PostModern said:


> Haven't had access to the laminator for a while. Will send on in a separate mailout once I'm back in the right office.



Ta,
Let me know when you do, so I can keep an eye out for it.

Pete


----------



## Peter Wadey (17/7/09)

PostModern said:


> Haven't had access to the laminator for a while. Will send on in a separate mailout once I'm back in the right office.




Actually, don't worry about the laminating.
Just put it in a copysafe (A4 protector) & ship it.

Thanks,
Peter


----------



## sm0902 (17/7/09)

Got the results today, excellent!

First comp I've entered and I received an average of 38.75 out of 50 from the four judges. Maximum of 42, so have to be happy with that.

This gives me incentive to enter a few more now, starting with the Bathurst comp in September.

Thanks to organisers/judges/Schwartz/Macquarie Hotel

Cheers ...


----------



## Gulpa (17/7/09)

sm0902 said:


> Got the results today, excellent!
> 
> First comp I've entered and I received an average of 38.75 out of 50 from the four judges. Maximum of 42, so have to be happy with that.
> 
> ...



Well done Smo. Thats a pretty good score.

cheers
Andrew.


----------



## petesbrew (17/7/09)

Woohoo! Just got my results today.

Had a laugh at the judges notes for my Medieval Chamomile Amber.
I knew when I entered it it wasn't going to be a winner, but getting "flavour Unbalanced & Revolting" from one judge made me laugh out loud. :icon_vomit: 
My sincerest apologies to that judge, and for those beers that followed mine (i'm sure his pallet needed readjusting).

Thanks again to all involved & sorry for the annoying "where's my results?" posts.
Pete


----------



## egolds77 (18/7/09)

Got my results. Unfortunately I think all the judges were doctors as I could only just make out every third word they wrote, if they wrote anything at all, which one judge did, just numbers on the score sheet, or it was late in the tasting and they were hammered. 

A bit disappointing as it's these comments from the judges I'm after so I have some idea as to what areas of my entry to improve on and also brewing techniques/method that could be improved also. 

I knew my beer had flaws in it, however it was the only one I could enter into the comp, i just wanted some constructive feed back from entering it to re-enforce and add to what I thought of the beer. I do think the judges were very kind with the scoring on my beer however.


----------



## glennheinzel (18/7/09)

Wouldn't it be cool if this comp generates enough commercial interest that you could run a German themed comp in cooperation with the Lowenbrau/Bavarian Bier Cafe chain?! This is especially good because of the "Schwartz" Brewery having a German name. 

Another idea would be to approach the Belgian Beer Cafe for a (can you guess?) Belgian themed comp.


----------



## Doc (18/7/09)

Elton said:


> Got my results. Unfortunately I think all the judges were doctors as I could only just make out every third word they wrote, if they wrote anything at all, which one judge did, just numbers on the score sheet, or it was late in the tasting and they were hammered.
> 
> A bit disappointing as it's these comments from the judges I'm after so I have some idea as to what areas of my entry to improve on and also brewing techniques/method that could be improved also.
> 
> I knew my beer had flaws in it, however it was the only one I could enter into the comp, i just wanted some constructive feed back from entering it to re-enforce and add to what I thought of the beer. I do think the judges were very kind with the scoring on my beer however.



By the end of the judging the judges had been judging for over 6 hours, and were getting both a little palette shot and very tired.
The call was made at the beginning of the day to get all four judges to try all beers, rather than splitting the entries and only have two judges judge them. If we had gone that way the judging sheets might have been a bit more descriptive.
First time the comp has been run (and like that with spectators). 
Next time a couple more judges and a split of the judging I think.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## PostModern (18/7/09)

Elton said:


> Got my results. Unfortunately I think all the judges were doctors as I could only just make out every third word they wrote, if they wrote anything at all, which one judge did, just numbers on the score sheet, or it was late in the tasting and they were hammered.



I primed the judges to focus on feedback to be the primary focus of their judging, and some were better than others. As the day drew on, tho, they became more and more interested in just getting through them. Apologies for that. I don't see how we could improve on that in future, apart from judging over several days or with several panels, to avoid the judging fatigue.
<snap, Doc>



Rukh said:


> Wouldn't it be cool if this comp generates enough commercial interest that you could run a German themed comp in cooperation with the Lowenbrau/Bavarian Bier Cafe chain?! This is especially good because of the "Schwartz" Brewery having a German name.
> 
> Another idea would be to approach the Belgian Beer Cafe for a (can you guess?) Belgian themed comp.



Good idea, but the problem is that these places are run by faceless corporations with contracts on all the taps. The politics and sales effort required to get the idea up past the local bar manager would be enormous. I think they have a very good shot at getting Doc's beer on at the Taphouse, but that's the way the Taphouse works.


----------



## Pumpy (18/7/09)

thanks very much for sending the results Scotty I know you went to some trouble to get the results out.

Being my first competition I was a bit keen to get the results .sorry if I was a bit of a pain .

I got 29.5 , but hell it was good day and the feedback from the judges was really good that what it was about for me .

I am sure I can improve on that in the future 

Pumpy


----------



## Peter Wadey (5/8/09)

PoMo,
Just a note to say I rec'd the certificate Monday.
Ta,
Pete
returning to armchair


----------



## petesbrew (5/8/09)

I wandered up to the Mac the other week when Doc & Drew were brewing the secret squirrel. Here's a few pics of the brewday.

Doc, happy brewer



The Sparge in Action


Hydrometer sample, (ready for tasting, IMO)



more to come, but the pc keeps stalling on the upload icon... grr.


----------



## Doc (5/8/09)

Great photos Pete.
Fermentation has gone well according to Drew. I haven't been able to make it in to taste myself yet.

Will be letting you all know when it hit the taps.
Franko has done another great job on the label 

Doc


----------



## petesbrew (5/8/09)

Doc & Drew - Secret Squirrel Brewteam


----------



## petesbrew (5/8/09)

End of sparge




Would you like some porter with your chocolate?


----------



## eric8 (5/8/09)

Can't wait to taste that one!! Do they know when it will be ready?


----------



## Doc (5/8/09)

We are aiming to have it ready and on tap for a release next Friday (14th Aug).
Will keep you all posted as it all comes together.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## petesbrew (5/8/09)

Doc said:


> We are aiming to have it ready and on tap for a release next Friday (14th Aug).
> Will keep you all posted as it all comes together.
> 
> Beers,
> Doc


Top stuff Doc,
My workmates are keen to try it.


----------



## eric8 (5/8/09)

I need an excuse to get in their to try it!!!


----------



## Josh (5/8/09)

Doc said:


> We are aiming to have it ready and on tap for a release next Friday (14th Aug).
> Will keep you all posted as it all comes together.
> 
> Beers,
> Doc


I don't suppose that will be revised forward to Tuesday 11th? Flying out on the 12th.


----------



## Doc (5/8/09)

Josh said:


> I don't suppose that will be revised forward to Tuesday 11th? Flying out on the 12th.



Sorry Josh. Not looking good for those dates.

Doc


----------



## PostModern (5/8/09)

Looking forward to see what this turns out like on a commercial scale. Bring on next Friday!


----------



## Doc (10/8/09)

Drew and I dialled in the beer this arvo.
Release has been put back a week.

Lock in Friday Aug 21 for it on tap at the Macquarie Hotel.
More details closer to that date.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Doc (12/8/09)

Doc said:


> Drew and I dialled in the beer this arvo.
> Release has been put back a week.
> 
> Lock in Friday Aug 21 for it on tap at the Macquarie Hotel.
> ...



I've run into a few people that still have this Friday down.
Please lock in *Friday the 21st *for the availability of Doc's Secret Squirrel.
More details to follow closer to the time.

Doc


----------

